# Cardboard Waterproofing



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

I have never used Cardboard in my Haunts, only wood, I know heavy and time consuming. My brother called me from work saying he is making a prop from cardboard, yea I know prop building at work isnt he lucky. So how xan we waterproof this prop, we keep our haunt out for 6 weeks so it will be in rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out Stolloween's web site here for information. The basics at this link are about papier mache but should apply equally well to cardboard:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209

And a quote on sealing the piece from that site:

"SEALANTS. Finished and painted papier mache sculptures need to be sealed with some form of commercial product. Sealing your prop protects the paint job as well as the papier mache from moisture. Products made to protect wood such as urethanes, varnish and shellac work well to seal papier mache."


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great question HJB and great answer Roxy. I too have thought about what's the best way to waterproof paper/cardboard props but never got around to looking into it. Now I know. Thank you!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you, im gonna give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

What about exterior latex paint?


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Would that work? Exterior latex paint. If I can avoid a paper mache mixture that would be much better as far as time, any type of spray select work? I don't care of the price,as long asit works good.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I think one of the keys would be to make sure you seal the edges also.


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

A lot of my props are made of cardboard and papier mache. They are lighter then some of my wood props and I can create what ever I want in this medium. But if left unprotected in the elements they will become a mushy distorted mess. And here in Florida where I live, the humidity impregnates everything, I have hade very good luck applying a clear satin polyurethane to my projects to seal the surfaces. Be aware though that you must get in all the nooks and crannies. Paper or cardboard only needs one little place for water to get into for your creation to sag and loose its shape. Good thing about it though is that it can be repaired by drying it out and applying the poly' in the offending area. Have fun and good luck with whatever project medium you use.


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey what i like to use is clear exterior spray paint make sure you use flat spray paint so it doesnt look shiny unless you want a gloss look. you can find it at walmart or lowes or home depot for 2-3 dollars just really cover it well and pay attention to the edges and it does not discolor it at all so its easy cheap and invisible


----------

